

Got no ideas of your own?  - dittes
http://tweedees.com/
Just a little sidehack at the 4 hour venture event #010 in Karlsruhe.
======
srom
Some concurrents: <http://www.tweetspiration.com/> <http://www.twtspire.com/>

Still a good idea

~~~
dittes
thanks! it was just a quick idea so we brought it to live right away. but
tweetspiration seems to be really good...

